# UK ISPs confirm music pirates deal



## choppy (Jul 24, 2008)

Six of the UK's biggest net providers have agreed a plan with the music industry to tackle piracy online. 

The deal, negotiated by the government, will see hundreds of thousands of letters sent to net users suspected of illegally sharing music. 

Hard core file-sharers could see their broadband connections slowed, under measures proposed by the UK government. 

BT, Virgin, Orange, Tiscali, BSkyB and Carphone Warehouse have all signed up. 


Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7522334.stm


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 24, 2008)

Well at least AOL isn't on there - that's who I'm with. They don't have to slow the connections anymore they're already at snails pace for me.

Well i would like to see how much a letter is going to stop people though.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> Well at least AOL isn't on there - that's who I'm with. They don't have to slow the connections anymore they're already at snails pace for me.
> 
> Well i would like to see how much a letter is going to stop people though.



Letters wont, speed restriction will.

If they got the price right no-one would do it. It was great when allofmp3 was up, only like £1-2 per album. Then it got shut down despite not breaking any russian laws, cus IMO music labels were greedy. Now I just listen to the radio, lol.

Imagine 10p per song or £1 per CD. Online. No-one would bother! (well there is always a few, but in the grand scheme of things) Wouldnt they make more money that way?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 24, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Letters wont, speed restriction will.
> 
> If they got the price right no-one would do it. It was great when allofmp3 was up, only like £1-2 per album. Then it got shut down despite not breaking any russian laws, cus IMO music labels were greedy. Now I just listen to the radio, lol.
> 
> Imagine 10p per song or £1 per CD. Online. No-one would bother! (well there is always a few, but in the grand scheme of things) Wouldnt they make more money that way?



you are 100% correct - the people in charge wonder why we turn to piracy, and the answers simple. We dont want to be paying £12 for a new album, or upwards of £20 for a DVD when we can just click a few times and get it free. If the prices were reduced by a considerable ammount, then sure, id stop using the pirate bay and the likes. Until then, let them send their letters, slow our internet connections - we will carry on and find ways around it until they understand that they are overpricing their products through sheer greed.

Rant over


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> ... cus IMO music labels were greedy.



What d'you mean _were_, they still are. The friggin' ball baggers. It's the Artists that suffer, then again, they'd probably just use to it to buy coke, not that I care. I buy music from Artists that play from their heart and don't give a rat-ass about downloading music.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What d'you mean _were_, they still are. The friggin' ball baggers. It's the Artists that suffer, then again, they'd probably just use to it to buy coke, not that I care. I buy music from Artists that play from their heart and don't give a rat-ass about downloading music.



Lol.
I read/hear from somewhere/one, lol, that artists dont actually get any money from the sale of their albums. Their money comes from the time they spend playing/singing. I.e they get paid in the recording studio, for music videos, then they get paid for gigs, maybe a bit of advertising, but thats it from the record labels.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol thank the i live in Oz the only things are government is considering here is filtering porn.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice,my isp karoo has not signed up


----------



## Darknova (Jul 24, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol thank the i live in Oz the only things are government is considering here is filtering porn.



I think you've got it worse off 

Thing is, Virgin has been sending letters out to people for months now, I've yet to receive one, and I would have thought I would by now, I don't actually do a lot of music downloading, just anime and films


----------



## Wile E (Jul 24, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol thank the i live in Oz the only things are government is considering here is filtering porn.



 I think that's an even worse deal than this.


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jul 24, 2008)

That sucks... soon people won't be able to walk out in the street without their "papers".


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 24, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> They don't have to slow the connections any more they're already at snails pace for me.



Couldn't agree more,hell I'm throttled at peak times of the day already..how much worse can they make it.



> 'At the same time the government has started a consultation exercise that could result in laws that force net firms to tackle music piracy. A working group will be set up under the auspices of regulator Ofcom to look at effective measures to tackle persistant file-sharers.'



So much time and money spent chasing a few illegal file sharers,if only the Government/Ofcom would put the same time and resources into upgrading our infrastructure when it is so badly needed.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2008)

nooooo all that porn!

i dont even download music its a waste of time, i can just get an album for £5 from play.com

its the downloading of large files that will get you caught like dvds and games and programs

small mp3s and albums will be hard to detect

ive been threatened with reduced speeds once and that was it they never did it, it was for going over the 40gig dl limit

i have talktalk and its okay we get good phone deals that any landline is free for up to an hour then you hang up, lol they even said to do that, anyway its 8meg but i never get that speed

talktalk are already shit for downloading anthing

BTW TALKTALK OWN AOL IN THE UK or they merged so its bound to change in the UK

I had AOL its the second worst broadband provider ive ever used only back in the dial up days was it any good


----------



## choppy (Jul 24, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> I had AOL its the second worst broadband provider ive ever used only back in the dial up days was it any good



yea AOL wer terrible back in the day, pipex is awful now too, and thats the ones i been with! im glad O2 isnt on that list  .. anyway, if they really wanted to, cant they just check out what your downloading anyway? if your going over the limit..

ok so companies may argue, cds cost cos of production etc..so why cant they just put some sort of booth in shops like hmv, wher u stick ur usb in and buy songs for like 5p each or summat? it wont stop piracy tho


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 24, 2008)

It really fucks me off that chumps like the average Joe get footed with a bill for all the bum'eads that rip and upload all the crap. Record Companies piss me off! Not that I agree with Copy Right infringement, but they just piss me off, greedy bastards!


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 24, 2008)

Record companies are just greedy, if it was really as bad as they say it is then their would be new international laws and court cases ect.

They need to get the uploaders not us! If there is no uploads no one can download anything right?

They already strangle my bandwidth and download speeds.

They are starting to hurt those that dont download illegaly.

I bet they are just trying to fund thier other projects i mean you have the big 4 in record companys
1. Warner Music Group
2. EMI
3. Sony BMG (partnership)
4. Universal Music Group

Notice how EMI is the only music only company?
All the others do films, tech and tv ect.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 24, 2008)

Now they're Policing our internet use too!  What a pisstake!

Greedy bastards!  As if record companies aren't not rich enough!  I really don't like the argument that it's lost revenue becuase of the 1000's of songs people download, I would never have spent a single penny on if I couldn't get them for free.  If I download a film it doesn't count as £10 loss to Paramount or whoever, because I can't afford their DVD in the first place hence I download it for free.

There's a simple way to bypass this BS:

http://torrentfreak.com/how-to-encrypt-bittorrent-traffic/

encrypt all torrents and they'll be none-the-wiser


----------



## a111087 (Jul 24, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol thank the i live in Oz the only things are government is considering here is filtering porn.



buy as many HDDs as you can and download as much porn as you can !!!!


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 24, 2008)

what if you download tens of thousands of mp3s will they send you letters for each one? that would be kind of funny if they had to take down all the forrests in their countrys to keep up with that, thats why here in america they use emails.... lots of emails...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 25, 2008)

a111087 said:


> buy as many HDDs as you can and download as much porn as you can !!!!



Yep and then make sure the gf doesnt find any of em or it will be dead Trip


----------



## Darknova (Jul 25, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yep and then make sure the gf doesnt find any of em or it will be dead Trip



Lol, you have some odd gf then. All the ones I've had have watched it with me


----------



## Triprift (Jul 25, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Lol, you have some odd gf then. All the ones I've had have watched it with me




U lucky mongrel hehe


----------



## Darknova (Jul 25, 2008)

Triprift said:


> U lucky mongrel hehe



Guess I just attract the right kind of women


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

lol all the girls I know tend to want to watch the porn I have, funny stuff  as for the ISPs siging this stuff.. wouldnt surprise me if they signed it to shut the music industry up and dont actually bother doing anything more than sending a letter to extreme abusers. End of the day who suffers more, the music industry, or the ISP? If ISPs truely take a good long hard look probably 70% of their customers download some form of illegal content, get every one of those users, the ISPs customer base is reduced by 70%, severely hurting the ISP.


----------



## MadClown (Jul 26, 2008)

American pwns, no download limits here.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 26, 2008)

MadClown said:


> American pwns, no download limits here.



Depends on your ISP. I have satellite access. They do not care what you d/l, but there is a monthly limit before the throttle you back.


----------



## Dia01 (Jul 26, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> you are 100% correct - the people in charge wonder why we turn to piracy, and the answers simple. We dont want to be paying £12 for a new album, or upwards of £20 for a DVD when we can just click a few times and get it free. If the prices were reduced by a considerable ammount, then sure, id stop using the pirate bay and the likes. Until then, let them send their letters, slow our internet connections - we will carry on and find ways around it until they understand that they are overpricing their products through sheer greed.
> 
> Rant over



I got to say, I find you avatar bloody hilarious!


----------



## a111087 (Jul 26, 2008)

MadClown said:


> American pwns, no download limits here.



don't jinx it, there have been talk already about limiting our downloads (between major US ISPs)


----------



## MadClown (Jul 26, 2008)

a111087 said:


> don't jinx it, there have been talk already about limiting our downloads (between major US ISPs)



I herd Time Warner was thinking about it, then charging you more if you go over.

Its really a shame, but atleast we're seeing more fiber networks being developed to usher in the new Broadband, and all the dsl and cable we have will be the new dial-up.




Kreij said:


> Depends on your ISP. I have satellite access. They do not care what you d/l, but there is a monthly limit before the throttle you back.



Really?  Wow, i would think with a satellite they wouldn't have a limit cause it generally ain't the fastest.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2008)

MadClown said:


> I herd Time Warner was thinking about it, then charging you more if you go over.
> 
> Its really a shame, but atleast we're seeing more fiber networks being developed to usher in the new Broadband, and all the dsl and cable we have will be the new dial-up.
> 
> ...



If its good enuff for us then its good enuff for u guys weeve had that for years now its ur turns


----------



## regan1985 (Jul 26, 2008)

the only good thing is a lot of poeple will change who they are with, now i know people in the UK need to use B.T line if there with sky so i wonder if that will be effected.otherwise a lot people will move to other companys to avoid it.

also i think its a bit cheeky as all the broadband companys already cut corners by offering UPTO certain speeds when non of them on average get half what they say your get. i have virgin(ntl) as i should have 8mb but i get 2.5during the day and 3.8 at 3am. glad it runs out in a 6weeks i will have to search for someone to use.

also i wonder if they will effect more the LIMEWIRE users as thats still a lot of people comapared to the amount of torrent users


----------



## Darknova (Jul 26, 2008)

regan1985 said:


> the only good thing is a lot of poeple will change who they are with, now i know people in the UK need to use B.T line if there with sky so i wonder if that will be effected.otherwise a lot people will move to other companys to avoid it.
> 
> also i think its a bit cheeky as all the broadband companys already cut corners by offering UPTO certain speeds when non of them on average get half what they say your get. i have virgin(ntl) as i should have 8mb but i get 2.5during the day and 3.8 at 3am. glad it runs out in a 6weeks i will have to search for someone to use.
> 
> also i wonder if they will effect more the LIMEWIRE users as thats still a lot of people comapared to the amount of torrent users



I've always heard that about Virgin, but I'm on the 20mb package and get 19.5Mb, the lowest I get is 18Mb, I used to get 3Mb but then I called them to get a new modem and it's been fine since. Might want to try that, they don't charge you for it. Just complain about it constantly overheating and getting really poor connection speeds, that's what I did and they sent out a new one no fuss.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2008)

In hull were i live because its a small closed system,they are doing a trial of adsl2,we should be the first in the uk to have adsl2.I hope it will be much faster.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 26, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> In hull were i live because its a small closed system,they are doing a trial of adsl2,we should be the first in the uk to have adsl2.I hope it will be much faster.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITU_G.992.5#United_Kingdom


----------



## Triprift (Jul 26, 2008)

Just to give ya an idea tigger with my adsl2+ im 1.5km from my exchange and i get 1.2 meg a sec dl i was getting 1.5 but had to change to a stability profile due to my connection being unstable.


----------

